# Hava Bath ~My Latest Hobby Project



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I started making handmade soap about 15 years ago. Caustic lye, rendering fats, adding scents, growing herbs for natural color and using the properties of the plants for different purposes and making home made essential oils for natural scents etc. A few years back I started making my own molds which was a whole new thing.

First you have to sculpt an object to duplicate with the mold material and then pour the mold itself. The molding material costs a small fortune and it is really finicky stuff to play with and if you make a mistake you have to start over and toss the rejects.

A few months ago I started this project...the Hava Bath Soap and the experience was fun but challenging as it's still ongoing but it's getting there. I attempted to duplicate my dogs in soap form and scented them licorice since they have a lot of black in their coloring and they smell good enough to eat...I "swear"...lol.

I did a few other "Havanese" colors and I'm playing with chocolate/cocoa now to try and get the right scent. Soap has a mind of it's own sometimes and doesn't do what you plan. Much to my surprise after so many attempts I found that strawberries added to the soap make a beautiful brown color, who would have thought. I tried the strawberries as they are very good for skin problems and my garden was over supplying them. Trial and error.

The pics aren't great as my camera isn't the greatest for small items but you get the idea, two inches tall head to toe. They look better "in person".

Julio








Arriba









and a grey dog


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome!! Very pretty.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are amazing! Any thoughts on selling them?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love these! The detail is great, you're very talented.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!!! (though I'm not sure I'd let anyone get them wet!) I LOVE them!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Deb,these are wonderful. Arriba, looks like cash. Gray dog looks like Jasper.... It would be really fun if they were good as a shampoo for our havs too. Although like Karen,I am not sure I would let them get wet.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very very clever!!!! Nope...wouldn't get them wet


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I love these they're so life like!!!! Wow, I am with the others, I don't know if I would like any one getting them wet. You must market them, there are others who market shaped and scented soaps on a small scale, usually at holiday times as often people have guests. They really would make a great gift.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! I'm always amazed by the talent some people posses. They look great!


----------

